# Rate your City's Tallest skyscraper



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

Singapore has not one but THREE tallest towers ;-)









From left to right, Republic Plaza, OUB Centre and UOB Plaza, all 280m (due to height restrictions).

Luckily I voted them all the same on the ROT forums, that is 8 ^ ^

I find all of the three look good, although none of them is really a stunner in my taste.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

First Canadian Place 9.5? Ha! What a joke!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

10/10 for Cesar Pelli's 2IFC (HK)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

10/10 for Sears tower


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

HoustonTexas said:


> First Canadian Place 9.5? Ha! What a joke!


You're mistaking me for someone who actually cares about your opinion.


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Central Park Tower: Perth-249m.

8/10. Not my city's best but the tallest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

WANCH said:


> 10/10 for Cesar Pelli's 2IFC (HK)


i hate u


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

*Dubai:Emirates Towers (355m, 309m)*

*9.5/10*


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^ 9.0 not a good location


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

8/10


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

First Cdn Place - 6.5, it may be tall but its very average IMO. Our second tallest (Scotia Plaza) on the other hand gets a 9.5

That second tallest in Baaltimore is gorgeous, whats it called?


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd give FCP a solid 8.5 overall. It does have imposing height, but it's also well-proportioned (doesn't try to use adorments to gain height either). It is also a good representaion of it's style, which I know most people here don't appreciate much...E.D. Stone was a damned good architect, and this is one of better designs. Quality of construction and materials is second to none. It also is well-placed in the skyline...it stands out with it's height, bulk and colour, but does not dominate too much....it's the point in the MINT Block, which acts as sort of one entity consisting of many components....it's an interesting and less common appraoch. I also like that it is a mixed-use building that is part of PATH.

It looks like it will soon be replaced by Trump, which I would not give any more points for...maybe even a little less. Although I'm sure I will be in the minority on that one.







KGB


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

10/10... the Sears Tower...


----------



## pacyderm (Jul 20, 2005)

I give the wells fargo center in salt lake a 6/10. If it were higher I would rate it higher cause it looks quite nice at night and in the day. It is 422 feet.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

10/10 for Sears Tower. Greatest. Skyscraper. Ever.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

10/10 for Sears Tower! :righton:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Obviously a 10/10. :yes:


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Ankara"s tallest is Sheraton Tower, with 143 m. Not very high but it has an unique design imo. 9/10


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

NewYorker1 said:


> ^^ Location is not very good.


The location is excellent because it is able to stand on its own as it should and serves as the southern entrance into the canyons of skyscrapers that line the streets of Midtown. I don't think it could have been in a better location, honestly. 



Michigan Avenue said:


> 10/10 for Sears Tower. Greatest. Skyscraper. Ever.


The Sears Tower is one of the all-time ultra badass skyscrapers on the earth and quite frankly, I'm in love it with it. However, I think the title you are giving it rightfully belongs to the Empire State Building. This isn't meant to turn into another sub-battle between Chicago and New York because I do love Chicago and the Sears (and JHC), but the Empire State Building was America's original Daddy and can still stand up to the Sears despite being constructed some four-plus decades earlier. In fact, it can stand up to any skyscraper in the world because after 75 years, its still in the Top Ten.


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 2, 2005)

Art Deco said:


> The location is excellent because it is able to stand on its own as it should and serves as the southern entrance into the canyons of skyscrapers that line the streets of Midtown. I don't think it could have been in a better location, honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sears Tower is one of the all-time ultra badass skyscrapers on the earth and quite frankly, I'm in love it with it. However, I think the title you are giving it rightfully belongs to the Empire State Building. This isn't meant to turn into another sub-battle between Chicago and New York because I do love Chicago and the Sears (and JHC), but the Empire State Building was America's original Daddy and can still stand up to the Sears despite being constructed some four-plus decades earlier. In fact, it can stand up to any skyscraper in the world because after 75 years, its still in the Top Ten.


Thats your pappa not mine because NY never invented skyscrapers in the first place. WE had to make it possible for the ESB to even exist.


----------

